# Weekly Competition 2018-26



## Mike Hughey (Jun 26, 2018)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle.us - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle.us (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com! (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Mats (mats.bergsten 'at' gmail.com) if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 60 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.
Kilominx scrambles uses the notation for Megaminx.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.
*2x2x2
1. *R2 U2 F2 R U' R F2 U'
*2. *R2 F' R F2 U F2 R' F' U'
*3. *U F U' R F2 U2 R F'
*4. *F U F U' F U R' F
*5. *F' R' F U' F' R U' F'

*3x3x3
1. *U R2 U L2 D L2 R2 U L2 B2 L' D2 B2 U2 F D' B L' B U
*2. *D2 L2 B2 R2 B2 F D2 U2 R2 F R2 U' B' R2 D R' B2 F' L2 D L2
*3. *U' L2 D' F2 D R2 U R2 B2 D L2 R' U2 F' D B' L B' D2 B2
*4. *D2 L2 D2 B' L2 F' L2 F2 R2 D2 F2 R' B2 D L B' D' L F' L' R2
*5. *L2 U' F2 D2 B2 U2 L2 U' F2 R2 U R' D' L R2 B2 D F L B' D'

*4x4x4
1. *R Fw2 D' L' Fw U L R2 D L2 U' F' Rw R' Fw2 Rw D' B L Rw' B Uw2 U' Rw' F2 D' R2 B2 Fw2 Uw2 L F' R Fw F' Uw' U Fw2 U2 L2
*2. *D' F2 L B L' R' F' R2 B Fw2 D Uw2 B D2 Rw' B' U' L B L U' L' R B2 L2 U L' Fw2 D' B Uw U L Rw2 R' Fw L' Rw2 R F
*3. *R2 Uw' L2 Rw2 R2 B2 Uw Fw' Uw L B L' R2 U L Rw2 D' Fw2 D2 B' D2 F' D' L2 U' R F R2 Fw' F' L D2 Uw R Uw2 U2 Rw' U2 L F2
*4. *L Fw' R D' Uw2 Fw L Uw2 Rw Uw Rw2 Uw' F2 L Rw' B Fw' U' Rw2 R U' F2 L' Fw U B2 F2 L B Fw Rw2 F' U' L2 R2 B2 U' B U R2
*5. *L B' L2 R2 Uw2 U' B Rw2 Uw' Fw2 D' R2 U Fw Uw' Fw2 Rw' R' F' R D F' U L B' F' L2 Rw' R2 U L2 R' D' Rw R F' D2 Uw' F2 L'

*5x5x5
1. *Rw2 D' Dw' Lw U2 Fw' Rw U2 Fw2 L' Lw' Bw' Rw U Bw' Rw' Fw F Dw2 B Lw2 Dw2 U2 R2 Uw' L' Rw2 R2 Dw' Bw' F Dw' Lw' Rw' R Uw' Fw' D2 L Rw' F R Fw2 L Dw' R2 Uw2 L2 R Bw Rw2 R B Dw' R Uw2 R Bw2 Lw' Rw2
*2. *L2 Bw' D Lw B2 Uw' U' Rw' Dw Uw' B2 Bw Lw2 R' Uw F L2 U Rw' U2 B Fw2 F' Rw2 Dw' B Bw2 Rw' Uw' Fw2 R2 U2 Rw' D' Lw' B Bw2 D2 Uw2 R D' Bw F2 Dw Uw Lw B U Rw2 D' U B Uw B Bw F' R2 Dw B Fw2
*3. *Dw2 F' D2 Dw2 B' F Lw' Rw2 Fw' R' B2 Rw D' Lw' F' U Fw' Rw' F' L Rw Bw D2 Lw2 U' F2 L2 Rw' B2 D Uw2 U2 Fw Dw U Lw' F2 L2 D2 Rw2 R Bw' Rw Uw L' Rw B' Dw2 B Rw' R' Bw' D' Fw2 Uw2 L2 B Bw R2 Bw
*4. *D B2 L Rw' B Bw Fw2 L Uw2 B2 F2 Dw' L' Lw2 R U2 R2 B' D R' Bw' L' Lw Uw Fw Lw2 R D2 F2 Rw2 Dw' U' F2 Rw' Fw D2 Uw' L2 Lw2 B F' Dw2 Lw2 F2 L' R' F' L Fw' Uw2 Fw2 D Dw2 L2 Lw R Bw2 R2 Dw' B
*5. *Rw B' Lw B F' Uw2 R' D' Dw' Fw Rw Uw U2 B Dw2 Uw2 Fw' Uw2 Fw L Rw R' F Dw' Lw D2 Bw' L2 Fw F U2 B L F2 Rw2 B D B U Fw D Uw' Bw Uw Lw2 Dw U' Bw D F Rw2 Uw U' L2 R D' Dw Fw R' Dw2

*6x6x6
1. *2D' 3U2 L 2R' R2 B 3R' 3U2 F' 3U' 2U' 2L 2B 3F2 D 2L B' R2 D B2 2F' 2R 2D 2B2 3F 2F F 2D 2L2 D F 3U2 2R R D' 2D2 U2 F' 3R2 2U2 B2 2R2 R2 B2 D' 2U F' 2R' R' 2U' 3F' 3R 3F' D' F2 3U' 3R R' D2 2B' D' 2R 2D' R 3U' F' 2L2 2U2 U' 2R'
*2. *R2 2D2 2U' U2 B2 2B 3F F U 2L 2F' F2 2U' B 2F 3U 3R' 2D' 3U' 2U2 L 2U2 U 2F2 2L B' 3F F2 U' L' 3R2 3F 3U' 2U L2 3F' R2 B 2U2 2L 2R R' D2 R2 D' U2 2L B' 2R F2 3R2 3U' 3F 2F2 3U 2U2 2F2 3U2 L2 B' 2L2 2B' D' 2R2 2U' 2R U' F 2D U'
*3. *2L' 3R 2F' 2U' 3F' U 2R2 2F' 2L' 3U2 2F 2R U2 B D L 2B' 2R 2F U B' 2R2 U' 3R' R' 3U2 3F 3U B F D B 2B' 3F' 2U' 2B2 F' L 2R 3U 3F' L' U' 2B2 L 2U2 F2 2L2 R 3U B2 2L2 R2 D' 2D U' 2F 2L' 2F2 F2 3U 3F' F 2L2 2R2 2D' L 2D B2 3F2
*4. *2B' F2 3R' U2 3R R U2 2L' 2F' 2U R 3F2 3R B R2 2F2 2R2 2B' 2L D 2F' R' 2B2 3R' 2F2 U L2 R 2D2 2R' 3F 2D L2 F' U 3R D2 R 2B2 2F 2R' B R 3F' F2 3U B 2U' U2 B 3F' D' 3U' 2U' L' 3R' 2B2 R U2 B2 3U2 F2 2D' 3R 3U 2U L' B' 2B U
*5. *3R2 2B2 3F2 2U2 U2 2R' 2D L 2R R B 2R2 2F 3R2 2R' R 3U' 3R' B' 2F 2L2 B2 3F2 R' 2D' 2B2 2D2 2L 2B2 2F U' 2R2 D2 2B' 2L2 2R 2U' 2R2 D2 2F' L2 2R' 2B2 2U2 R2 3U' 2R' U' R 3F2 2U 2L2 2R2 2B2 2F' U' L' 2B' F' R2 2U2 L 2D' 2L' R' D 2F2 2D2 2B2 2U2

*7x7x7
1. *3F 2L 3B2 3F 3R R' 2B 3L' 2U 2B2 L' 3B2 2F' 2L' R2 2D 3U2 2U2 3F' L B' F 3D' 2U2 R2 F L2 3F 2R' F' D2 R 2D 2U' 3F 2F' 2D' F' 3D B' 3R 3B2 3F2 3U2 3B2 3L 3R' 2B 2D2 2B D 2F 2L2 3D' F2 3U2 U 3F2 F 3R 3B2 D2 3U 3B2 3R D L2 3F' 2R 3B' 3D' 2B' L2 2D 3D' 3L2 3R' 2R' 2U' 2F2 F 3D F' 2U R2 2D F 2L2 R U2 3R' 2R' D' 2D 2R' D' U B2 3B2 2F2
*2. *2B2 F' 2D2 2F F' L 2R 3F' U R 2U U' R' D' 3U 2R' R' B2 L2 B' 3B 3F F' 3L' D2 3L2 3U2 U 3L 3R' 3U' U' 3R' 2R D2 2B2 R B' L' D2 3U' 2U2 B 3D 3L' R' 3F' 2L F' 3D2 U' L 3D2 3B2 2L R2 3D' 2F2 2R2 2D F2 U 3B' 3F2 2D' U 2L' 3L2 D 3U' 2R' F2 L B2 2F' F 2L 3F' D 3F2 2F2 3L 2D' B 2L' U' R 3D L2 2F' 3U 3F 3D' B 3F2 L' 2L' R' 2D B'
*3. *F2 3D2 U' 3L2 2D B' 2R2 2U' L 2R 2D2 3D2 B2 3D2 2B' 2L' 2R D' 2R' B 3B 3D2 R2 3U 3L' 3R 3U L' 3L2 3U 2U U2 3L' 2R D 2F2 R 3D 3L' D 3B2 3D' U2 2B U2 2L' D' 3R 2U2 R2 B 3B' 3F2 2F2 2D L2 3L 3R2 2R 3D' 2B' D' 2F F R' 3F' 2F' 2D 3D 3U R2 3B2 2F' 3D2 U' 3R2 2F' 3D2 3L F2 3D 2U2 3L' R B' F2 U 2B' 3B 3F2 F2 U L' 2L2 3R2 2F' D' 3R2 3U' F'
*4. *2D2 2U 3B 2F L' 2D 3D 3F2 F 3L2 3R 2R' U2 2F2 3R 3F F' 2D' 2U U 3B 3F 2F' 3L' 3R2 3D2 3B2 3L2 2R' 3F' 3R' 3U' 2F' 2L R 2B 3F' 3R' 2U2 3F2 R2 3F2 2F2 3R 3B' D' 2D' F 2R 3D2 B U2 3R' B2 L 2B' 2L2 3R' 2F 3R' 2U' 3L B 2B 3D' 3U U L2 2R2 2B 2F 2R U 3L2 2D2 B 2B' 3B 2D2 2R 2U' 2L 3D2 3R2 3U U' B 3R' 2U F 2U 2R 3B' 3F2 3R 2R2 3B' 2U2 2F D
*5. *2B' 2U2 3R 2B' 2L 3R 3B2 U' 2R' B 3F2 2F 3L2 2B2 F 3L2 2D 3B2 3R' 2D 3D' 2B 3R' 2R2 R2 2F' 3R 3F L2 R2 2F' 3R2 B2 2R 3F2 2F' 2L R' 2B2 3F F2 R 3D B2 3F 3R' 2R2 R 3F' 2D' U' R2 B2 3F' 2U2 3L2 R 3U' 3F 2F2 F 3D2 F' 3L2 2D U 2L' 2U 3F' 2U' U' 2L' 3L R' 2F L' R 3U2 2R' D2 B2 3B 3U' 3B' 3U' 2F 3D' U2 2R' F2 2D2 3D2 U2 B2 3R' 3D 3U2 2B 3B' 3F'

*2x2x2 Blindfolded
1. *R' F R' F R' F2 U' F
*2. *F' R U F2 U2 R U' F R U'
*3. *F2 U2 R F' U F' R' U R U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded
1. *B' R U' B D2 U' B' D2 B' L B' R F2 R B' F' R' F2 R Uw2
*2. *R L2 D2 B D2 L' U2 L' D2 F R2 D' B2 D' R U' F' R2 B' Rw Uw'
*3. *D2 L' B' R U' B2 D B' F2 L B' R L' U' F D' R' F B2 D' Rw Uw2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded
1. *Rw' U' Fw' L2 D' L' Uw' R2 B2 Rw' D2 Uw2 Fw2 D U B2 Rw Fw' F2 L2 B' R B D Fw' F2 D2 L R F2 Rw2 D2 Uw' U Fw' F' D L' B' Rw2
*2. *Fw' F Uw U Fw2 F2 D2 L2 F' Uw' U' Fw2 Uw' U' Fw F2 U B' Rw2 R' F Rw' Uw2 Fw2 F R' F Uw F Rw2 Uw' U' L' F2 L D Rw2 R B2 D'
*3. *U' Fw' F2 Rw F' L' Rw2 B Fw2 L Rw2 B F' D2 Uw Fw' F Rw D' Fw' Rw F2 Rw2 F2 D Fw' F Uw L' B' F D F' D2 Uw' Rw2 Fw' D2 Rw Uw2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded
1. *Fw D' Dw' Uw Lw' Bw' Fw' L Rw2 B' Rw' Dw U2 R U' Rw' F2 Uw2 B' Bw2 F Lw' R' Fw F L2 R2 U Lw' R' Fw R U Lw Fw2 Uw Rw R2 D Dw' F' R2 F2 U2 Bw2 U Fw Rw' Bw' Lw' Bw' L Fw2 L2 Lw' Rw R' U B F'
*2. *D R Dw U' Rw' F Dw Lw' Dw2 Lw' Rw2 Fw' D' Bw Fw' L2 U2 B' L' Lw D U2 Rw R2 Dw2 Uw B2 L2 Lw' Uw Rw2 Uw U2 F2 D' U L' D' Dw' Bw Fw' Rw' U L D' Bw2 D' Fw' L2 Lw2 Bw Fw2 F2 Lw2 Dw' U B Bw2 Uw2 U'
*3. *D Dw2 L' Bw Fw' F2 Lw2 F2 D2 F2 R F' Rw D' Uw2 F2 Dw Lw2 R D2 Fw' Uw' B Rw2 Fw' L2 U' B2 Dw B Bw2 Dw Uw F D2 B2 L2 Lw Rw' D' Dw' U' Fw' L' Fw F' R' B Lw D' Dw2 Uw F Uw2 U2 Lw Uw' B' Dw2 L

*6x6x6 Blindfolded
1. *2D 2U2 2R' 3F' F 2R R' 3F' L D2 2D2 3U2 2L 3U2 2F' 2U2 2F 2D2 2L' 2R2 R2 3F' 3R2 R' F' 2R2 D2 3U2 2L2 R' B D2 2U' R' 3U' 2U' R' F2 2D2 2U' U2 2R2 3U2 2R' 2U 3F2 3U' 2L2 2R2 3F2 U' 3R' 2U2 2L2 2U2 L2 D2 3U' 3R 2B2 2F' 2R2 2B' U2 2L' 2B2 D' U2 2B F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded
1. *2D 3U 2L2 D' U 3F2 F' 2L 2D 3D U2 3R2 2F' 2L2 B2 3B' 3R2 2R 2U 3R B2 2F 3U 3F' F 3L' 2B' 3L2 3R' 2R' F 2U2 R' 3U 2L2 2U2 2B' 2D R2 3U 3L2 3D' 2B2 2F2 L 2R2 U L2 2L 3U 2U 2L' R' 2F2 3R2 3U 3R' D2 2B' U B2 2B 3F' 2F 2D F' 3L2 R2 B2 U 2L2 2U' 3B' 3D2 2U L2 U' L 2B2 3L 3R 2B 2R' 2D' 3B2 2F 2L' 2D' F 3L' 3U 2L' 3F' 2F' U' 2F2 2R2 R2 2D 2U'

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded
1. *B F' R B' U' B F L' U2 R D L2 B L B' L' U' L U2 B' Rw' Uw'
*2. *D2 L2 F2 U2 L2 D2 R2 U2 R L U F R L' F' L2 D F2 D2 U' Rw2
*3. *D2 U2 R' U D L2 B2 U2 D' R' F2 D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 L' F' D2 Fw' Uw'
*4. *F2 B R D' U' R2 F2 D F R2 U B' U2 L2 F' R' U2 L' B2 L2 Fw Uw
*5. *D' F U D' F' R B L' R2 B' U2 F2 U' F R2 L U' D' F2 B' Rw2 Uw
*6. *U B' D2 B R2 F' L2 B2 D R2 U D' L B U2 L U2 R D' R' Fw
*7. *F2 B' R2 U B' R B U' R' L2 F' U F' L' R' F2 R2 D F L B2
*8. *R' U' F' R D F D' B L' R U B L' B L2 B U2 B' U' L' U' Rw' Uw'
*9. *R2 B' D' F D2 R2 U2 R' D' U F L' D2 B' L D' B' L2 U L' Fw Uw2
*10. *U D2 R B L2 F2 D' B U F' U B L2 R2 F R F2 U D2 F B2 Rw2 Uw2
*11. *D2 L' B2 F2 R' L U' D' R2 L B R2 L' F' R B' U' R' F' B' R Fw Uw2
*12. *F2 L' B' U2 L U F D U F' B' U L' F U L B' L F' Rw2 Uw
*13. *R B R' F' R2 D R' L F' B2 U' B2 L R2 U2 B' R2 L' U2 B Rw'
*14. *B R2 B2 F' D R' B' D2 F' R2 F2 U' L' F R2 D' U2 F2 D2 L F' Rw Uw
*15. *L2 B2 F2 L2 D2 R' D' R2 U' F2 R2 F' U R' F U' D L2 R D' Fw Uw
*16. *U R U' D B D2 L2 F' R D F U2 B' R' L2 B2 L2 R D
*17. *L2 R2 U2 D' R2 B D' F2 D B2 D B' L2 F2 U' D' R' F2 R Fw' Uw
*18. *U L' B2 D U2 L F' L D2 L B2 R F2 B L2 D' L2 D2 U2 F2 U Fw' Uw'
*19. *F' D' R U2 L' U2 R' F U B' D2 L2 B' D2 B2 F D' U' F' B2 Rw Uw2
*20. *L2 B2 R' B2 U2 L B2 F' D2 U L' B U B2 D' U2 R' U2 D2 Fw Uw
*21. *B' F' D2 B U2 R2 U2 D2 B2 F' R U R' D B L' R' D R Fw Uw
*22. *R2 B' R2 U B L F2 D2 F D U2 R' B' R' F L' R2 F' U D Fw' Uw2
*23. *U B D F2 L R' B L' R' D B F U' B R F D L2 U2 Rw Uw
*24. *L2 D' B' D2 R2 L2 U L U2 F U2 R D2 R' L' U R2 U B2 R' Fw' Uw2
*25. *U L R2 D2 B U B L2 F2 R B2 D R2 F2 L R2 U B2 L' B2 L2 Fw Uw
*26. *F2 R B' L' F B2 U F R U F2 B D L B2 U B D2 L2 Fw' Uw
*27. *R' L' D2 R' B2 R' U2 L' R2 B' L2 R' B' L2 B R' U R' B' Rw' Uw'
*28. *D' U L2 U2 L D R' F' R2 D B2 L2 B F2 D L' U D2 R' F D' Rw2 Uw'
*29. *U2 B' R' L D B2 F' U F' L' R2 F B R' B F U B' F D2 Rw2 Uw
*30. *L2 B' R2 D' L' D' F2 U D2 R U R U' L2 F' B2 D2 L U Fw' Uw
*31. *U2 R2 U' F' L2 F' R L F' R2 F B R F2 R U' B' U L2 U' Fw' Uw'
*32. *D2 R L2 B2 L2 U D B2 L2 U D' F' L' R' F' D2 L2 U' F2 L' D' Fw' Uw2
*33. *U F R' F' B' R' D2 L2 B R' L F' L' D' B' R' L D2 L' R2 Fw' Uw'
*34. *D2 R2 U F D' F' L2 F2 B' R U R L2 U2 D2 B' R2 U F2 L' Fw' Uw'
*35. *B2 D' B F' D' L' R D R F2 D' R' D' U' B F R F' U2 D' Fw' Uw2
*36. *F' R' L' F2 R2 U2 B2 F' D2 L R' F2 B L' R2 F U L' U' D' F' Rw2 Uw
*37. *B' F2 R2 B2 L2 R2 F2 D' F R2 D' L' R B R2 B' L F B2 Rw' Uw2
*38. *B R2 U D2 R' B' D' U' F L' B L R' B2 U2 F' L2 R2 U' Fw Uw'
*39. *F' U R D L' R' D' B2 U2 R2 L2 F2 D' L2 F2 B' R B D' R F2 Rw2 Uw
*40. *B U2 F' R2 D' U' F' U F L2 D' U2 R' B L2 B' L R U2 Fw Uw'
*41. *D2 B2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 B L' R' D2 B2 U' D' B2 U' F2 L2 F' Rw' Uw'
*42. *U2 B R D B' U2 F2 L U L B U2 R' L U' B2 L' U R' F' U2 Fw'
*43. *B' L' F L B F2 L2 B L' B2 R L' D2 U F' R2 B2 L2 D' B Rw Uw
*44. *D R2 D' U' R D2 L B' U2 R' F2 L2 F2 L2 R2 F U F L2 Fw' Uw
*45. *D R2 D2 R U B D2 U2 F' B' D' F' R B2 U2 L' D' U B Rw Uw2
*46. *B' R U2 B' F R2 L U2 L' D2 U' R' L' F' D R U2 R B2 F' Rw2 Uw
*47. *U2 L D U' L2 B' U2 D R2 U D F' L B2 F U' L F L2 Fw' Uw2
*48. *D2 L B2 D' F2 U2 B R' D U2 L2 R' B2 D F R' L D F' L2 Fw Uw2
*49. *L2 D F2 L B' F' L' F2 D2 L F2 U L2 B U2 D2 R D U' Fw Uw
*50. *L2 F B' D' F2 D' L D2 B' F' L R F2 B' D2 F2 R L D Rw2 Uw
*51. *R' U' D B' F' D F2 U2 L2 F' D2 F D2 U F2 D' U2 L D' F R' Fw
*52. *D2 F R2 D L U' F' R2 U2 F B2 U2 R U2 D B' F' R' L2 D2 L Fw' Uw'
*53. *L2 F D2 L2 B2 F R' B' L' U R' U' D R' U' D R' B U2 F2 B2 Rw' Uw2
*54. *U L2 B2 F U' B U' L U' L2 R' U F D U2 B' U' B R2 U' Rw Uw'
*55. *B L B' D U L2 F' B R' L' U' F2 B' D2 F L2 F' U L2 F D2 Rw' Uw
*56. *B' D B2 L' F L2 D' R2 F' B L U2 D2 B' D' F L2 U' D R2 B'
*57. *U L2 D2 R' B2 F2 D2 F' D2 F' B D' R L2 D2 F' L F R F Rw Uw2
*58. *U2 B L' R2 B' L2 R2 B2 U' L B U' L2 U' D F2 D' B2 F' R' Fw Uw
*59. *U R B L2 F' L2 R D' R2 D2 R' L B' L2 U' D' F' B' L' Fw'
*60. *R' B' D U2 F B2 U2 L R U' F' U2 B2 U F' D F L' U2 R2 Fw Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed
1. *R' U2 L F2 R2 U2 L' U2 R2 F2 D2 U' L F D' U' R2 D R2 B' U'
*2. *L2 F D2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F' R F2 D L' U2 R' U' F R F
*3. *L' F2 D L2 F U R2 B' R L' F U2 B' U2 R2 F2 B' L2 U2 B2 L2
*4. *L U2 B D R U' R U2 F2 B R' F2 U2 B2 U2 L' B2 D2 B2 R' F2
*5. *L B2 U2 F B L D R2 L F L2 F2 L2 D2 F D2 R2 B' U2 L2

*3x3x3 With Feet
1. *B2 R D2 R2 F2 D2 L' U2 B2 D2 F D B D' R B D L U R
*2. *B' F' R2 F D2 F' U2 L2 F2 D2 R2 U' R B F' U B L R2 F2
*3. *U' F2 U2 B2 D' R2 U' F2 L2 U F L R2 B R' D L' U2 R2 U L2
*4. *U F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D U' R2 B L' U2 B U L' R2 D' U2
*5. *L2 D2 B2 D F2 D B2 D' L2 B2 L' B2 L B' L' D2 L' R' F2 D

*3x3x3 Match the scramble
1. *F2 D' R2 F2 L2 F2 D' U' B2 R2 D L R U F L U2 B2 D F2
*2. *D2 R2 U2 B F2 U2 L2 B R2 F D2 R F D F' U' L' U' B' L' R2
*3. *B' F2 D2 U2 L2 U2 F' D2 F U2 B D B2 L' B' F2 D' F' L F' U'
*4. *B' U2 R U2 B2 U' F2 R' U' L F2 D2 L2 B D2 B' R2 B2 D2 L2 B'
*5. *L D2 B2 R' D2 B2 L2 R2 U2 F2 R' U L B2 U' R D' R' F U' R2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves
1. *R' U' F D2 L2 R2 D' F2 D' R2 F2 U2 R2 D' R U' R2 B2 F2 U' L' R2 D2 F' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay
2. *F2 R U' R' F U' F' U2 F'
*3. *U2 D F L2 U R L2 F' U' L D' L2 U' L2 D' F2 U2 L2 U B2 L2
*4. *L' R' B' D' Uw U L' F2 Rw2 R' D Uw' Rw' Uw Fw F' L B2 F U Rw R' D U' R2 B2 Fw R Uw L' R2 B U2 B2 R2 U Rw Uw2 Fw2 L2

*2+3+4+5 Relay
2. *R F2 R2 U' R' U2 F R' F2
*3. *D' L2 F2 U L2 D' F2 L2 U2 B2 U' F L' B D' L2 D2 U F2 R D
*4. *Rw R' B L Rw R U B' F' L' R' B U2 Fw U L' Rw R B Rw' Uw L B2 Fw F Uw Fw' Rw R' Fw U' R B' Fw' D' Fw' U Rw2 B Rw'
*5. *Fw2 D L Dw' Uw Fw' L2 Uw R' Dw2 Uw2 B2 Bw' Lw Uw' B2 F' Uw L2 Rw D2 Lw2 Bw' D' B Lw2 R2 Bw Dw' Lw' Fw F2 R2 D' Rw' U2 Rw' Bw Fw Dw B2 Lw2 Bw' Fw' L2 U2 Lw D2 Dw Lw2 Bw2 R2 B L U2 F' Uw' Fw2 Rw D2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay
2. *R2 U' F' R2 F2 U F' U F2
*3. *R2 U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 R B2 D2 L' B' L U B R' D' L2 D2 U' B'
*4. *Fw2 Rw2 D2 Uw U2 B' Fw' F D' U2 B' D' L2 Rw B' F2 D' Uw' B' L2 Fw' L B' L2 F2 D' U B' L2 Rw2 Fw2 U2 B Rw U2 Fw2 R2 Uw2 F' L
*5. *Fw2 Rw Dw' Uw2 B Uw2 Lw2 D' Rw B Uw' Lw2 U2 Rw2 Dw F' D Dw U Bw Uw2 Lw2 Uw B F2 D U2 R2 Fw Dw' Bw' Fw2 Uw' F Rw2 Bw' Lw2 D' F2 L Rw' Bw L2 D Rw' D Bw F' Dw2 F' R F D2 L' Dw2 L Lw' R2 U Fw2
*6. *D2 U B2 D' 3F 2R D' 2D 3F2 F 2R2 D' 2L 3R' 3U' U' 2L 3R' 2D2 B F' D 2U2 U' 2B' F2 3R 3U2 3R' D2 3F2 U' 2B 3F' 2F2 F D' 2U' U' 2F2 F 3R2 2R' R' 2B' 2U' 2R' R 2B 3R R2 3U 2B 3F2 2F F 2R' B' D2 2B 2R R 3U2 L' D U' 2L' 3R' 2R R

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay
2. *F2 R2 F' U R2 F' U R U'
*3. *L2 B' D2 F' R2 D2 L2 R2 B2 D2 B' L' R2 U R' B' U' B F' L2 R
*4. *Uw Fw2 F' L' U' Rw D' L Fw' Uw' U' Fw' F Rw2 D Uw U R' Fw F2 D U2 L F2 Uw' B' Fw2 R2 Uw' R' Uw R2 B2 D Uw F Rw' Uw' F2 D2
*5. *U2 Rw' Fw' D' F2 Lw D' Dw Uw2 Fw Lw2 Bw' Rw' B Lw R' Dw' Lw2 B Bw' F2 Uw2 L2 Rw2 Uw2 Rw' R' Bw Fw2 L2 Dw' Fw2 F Lw2 Dw2 Bw2 U R Bw F2 L2 U2 B2 Fw2 L Bw2 D' Uw' F' D B' Lw B2 R B' Fw L' D2 B' Bw'
*6. *2F' 2U 2F R2 2F' F2 2R2 2D2 3R 3U' F2 L' R' B2 2D' 2U U 2B 2F2 3R2 B' 3R 3U' U L R D 3R 2B2 D2 2D' 3U' 3R U 2F2 L2 2R2 2B' 2D' 3U L2 2L' 3R' 2U2 B 3F' U2 2B2 2D' 3F 2D2 3U U 3F 3R' D U2 2R' 2B U 3R' R' 2U 2F 3R R2 D2 3U 2U' 3F'
*7. *3F2 2R2 D 2D2 3D2 2L' 3D' 3B 2L2 D2 2D2 U 2F2 3L2 2B' 3B U2 B 2U' L 2D' 3D2 2B 3B D2 2U' 2B 3L 3D R' 3B' 3R2 3F' 2F' 3L' D' 2U' U2 R2 D' F2 3D 3L2 F 3D' 3U 2U' 3F' 2R2 2U' 2R 3D 2F' 3U 2R 2F' R' 3U' 2U' 2L' 2B2 3B 3F 2D2 3D' L' 3L2 2B2 3F' F' 2L 3L 2R2 B 2L2 R' F D F D' B2 U 3F2 R2 B2 2F2 3L 3B 2U' U2 2R' 3U' 3L2 2U' 2F L2 2B' 2R 3B2 3U

*Clock
1. *UR5+ DR1- DL3- UL1- U1+ R1+ D4+ L0+ ALL2+ y2 U2- R5- D1+ L0+ ALL2- UR DL
*2. *UR2- DR2+ DL2- UL3- U1+ R2- D0+ L3+ ALL3+ y2 U6+ R1+ D5+ L0+ ALL3-
*3. *UR1- DR4+ DL5- UL4+ U0+ R3- D4- L4- ALL3+ y2 U0+ R5- D4+ L1- ALL3+ UR DR
*4. *UR1+ DR3- DL5+ UL3- U4- R1+ D3- L5- ALL0+ y2 U2+ R5- D5- L1- ALL5+ UR UL
*5. *UR3+ DR3+ DL2+ UL1- U3- R3- D0+ L5- ALL0+ y2 U1- R4- D0+ L1+ ALL5+ UR DR UL

*MegaMinx
1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*2. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx
1. *B R' U B R' U B' R' B' l b
*2. *L U L U B U L R' l b' u
*3. *L U' B R' U B' R U l r u
*4. *R B' U L' R B R' l b'
*5. *L U' B' U' L' B' U B' r b'

*Square-1
1. *(1, 0) / (0, -3) / (2, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-4, 2) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (6, 1) / (3, 3) / (0, -4) /
*2. *(1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-4, -1) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (0, -3) / (0, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, -1) / (-4, -3) / (0, -4) / (0, 3)
*3. *(1, 0) / (-1, 2) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (-1, -4) / (4, 1) / (-4, 0) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (-2, -3)
*4. *(0, -4) / (0, -3) / (3, -3) / (-5, -5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-4, 0) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (-4, 0) / (-5, 4) /
*5. *(-2, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -3) / (6, -3) / (1, -5) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 4) / (-2, -2)

*Skewb
1. *U B' L' R' L R' L' B' L' B' U'
*2. *L U R L U' L U B' U' B' U'
*3. *L U R' U' B' U' B' L' B' U'
*4. *L' R U' B U' R' U L U' B' U'
*5. *B' R U' R U' R L' B' U' B' U'

*KiloMinx
1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U x2
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U x2
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U x2
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U x2
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U' x2
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U' x2
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U'

*Mini Guildford
2. *F2 R2 U' R F R F' U R' U'
*3. *R2 F2 L2 D' L2 U' F2 L2 U B2 L2 R' F' L2 D' F L2 U L B' F'
*4. *F Uw Fw2 D2 L Uw' Rw F' Rw' D Rw Fw R2 U2 F Rw B2 Rw B' D' Uw F L D2 Uw2 U' R B Uw' Fw2 Uw2 Rw B2 Fw' U Rw' F2 D' Rw2 R
*5. *Fw F D2 U Bw' Lw2 Rw' B2 Bw' F' Lw2 Rw2 F' Uw2 Rw2 U L2 Rw R' F2 Uw' Bw' Dw' Uw' U2 B' F' Dw U R' Bw' L Uw' Fw D' R' B Lw U Lw Fw' F2 Dw U R2 U' Bw2 D2 B' Fw2 Lw Fw2 L2 Lw Dw B Rw' R2 Uw' Lw
*OH. *D F2 R2 F2 D' L2 D' R2 D F2 D2 B' D2 U' B U R2 F U' L F2
*Clock. *UR3- DR2+ DL3- UL1+ U3+ R0+ D3+ L2+ ALL2+ y2 U2+ R4- D1- L1+ ALL0+ UR DR DL
*Mega. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
*Pyra. *U' R' B L R U' B L l' r u'
*Skewb. *B U L' U R B' R B' R' B' U'
*Square-1. *(4, 3) / (0, 3) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (5, -1) / (1, -2) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, 2) / (0, 6)


----------



## Daniel Lin (Jun 26, 2018)

3BLD: DNF, DNF, 19.55 = 19.55


----------



## Lux (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2 - (12.86), (10.05), 10.90, 10.48, 11.86 = 11.11
3x3 - (28.68), 24.81, 25.25, 24.87, (23.68) = 24.98
4x4 - 1:36.39, 1:45.55, (1:16.43), 1:40.68, (2:03.95) = 1:40.87


----------



## Pistu Hilsunakjawa (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2x2:
1. 9.10
2. 5.38
3. 6.01
4. 6.23
5. 8.18
Ao5: 6.81

3x3x3:
1. 17.25
2. 17.12
3. 19.68
4. 17.33
5. 17.79
Ao5: 17.46

4x4x4:
1. 1:29.11
2. 1:33.10
3. 1:21.05
4. 1:10.33
5. 1:40.14
Ao5: 1:27.75

3x3x3 One Handed :
1. DNF
2. 34.87
3. 42.42
4. 28.82
5. 36.32
Ao5: 37.87

FMC:

Solution :
L' B' U R' F D F U2 B R B' R' U' B2 U R' B R L B' L' R' B' R B R' B' R B2 U' B2 U B2 U' L U B U' B' U' L' U2

Explanation:
2x2x2 : L' B U R' F D F U2
2nd slot: B R B' R' U' B2 U
3rd slot: R' B R L B' L'
Last slot : R' B' R B R' B' R
Skip OLL
PLL: B2 U' B2 U B2 U' L U B U' B' U' L' U2

2-3-4 relay : 1:46.31


----------



## colegemuth (Jun 28, 2018)

Sorry for my ignorance, but does the x2 at the end of the kilominx scrambles mean do those set of moves twice (like times 2), or does it mean rotate the cube?


----------



## Duncan Bannon (Jun 28, 2018)

2x2 - 3.94, 2.05, 2.47, 2.99, 4.66 = 3.13

Nice scrambles, should have been better.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2018)

colegemuth said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but does the x2 at the end of the kilominx scrambles mean do those set of moves twice (like times 2), or does it mean rotate the cube?


Mats told us in a previous post a number of weeks ago that it means rotating the cube.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2018)

colegemuth said:


> Sorry for my ignorance, but does the x2 at the end of the kilominx scrambles mean do those set of moves twice (like times 2), or does it mean rotate the cube?


It corresponds to the x on a regular cube. So x2 means turn it upside down, or rather turn it 2/5 of a full rotation.


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> It corresponds to the x on a regular cube. So x2 means turn it upside down, or rather turn it 2/5 of a full rotation.


Isn't it exactly 1/2 rotation? If it's 2/5 rotation, I've been doing it wrong.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 29, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Isn't it exactly 1/2 rotation? If it's 2/5 rotation, I've been doing it wrong.


I must admit that I don't know. It is not described at the WCA (obvious reason that it is not a WCA event).

As you turn an R around an axis that is not exactly horizontal, I have just drawn the conclusion
that you turn an x around the same axis. If you turn it exactly upside down you cannot do an R
any longer?


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> I must admit that I don't know. It is not described at the WCA (obvious reason that it is not a WCA event).
> 
> As you turn an R around an axis that is not exactly horizontal, I have just drawn the conclusion
> that you turn an x around the same axis. If you turn it exactly upside down you cannot do an R
> any longer?


No, turning it exactly upside down in the x direction puts the pentagon on top in exactly the same orientation that it was to begin with, so you can still do an R.

For scrambling purposes, I found a way to drag my fingers across the surfaces so that there are 3 "shifts" that I can do that accomplish an x2. That way I can reliably do it every time without having to think about it much.

I'm so terrible at solving kilominx, but at least I'm pretty good at scrambling it. 

I have a feeling that if we were to ever make it an official WCA event, we'd need a different scrambling method; this one is not very practical for official competitions - too confusing for anyone other than people who regularly do the event.


----------



## xyzzy (Jun 29, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> I have a feeling that if we were to ever make it an official WCA event, we'd need a different scrambling method; this one is not very practical for official competitions - too confusing for anyone other than people who regularly do the event.


The current random-state scrambler uses U, L, F, R, BL, BR and "flip" (which is just x2), where flip is used only once or twice per scramble. It's somewhat harder to execute these 6-gen scrambles compared to the Pochmann R++ D++ scrambles, but it's definitely not as bad as 12-gen scrambles. (As for confusingness… when I was rewriting the scrambler, I asked for opinions about whether I should change it to "x2" and I don't think anyone had strong opinions in either direction.)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jun 29, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> The current random-state scrambler uses U, L, F, R, BL, BR and "flip" (which is just x2), where flip is used only once or twice per scramble. It's somewhat harder to execute these 6-gen scrambles compared to the Pochmann R++ D++ scrambles, but it's definitely not as bad as 12-gen scrambles. (As for confusingness… when I was rewriting the scrambler, I asked for opinions about whether I should change it to "x2" and I don't think anyone had strong opinions in either direction.)


Of course, it's not currently a WCA event, so it's not much of a problem. But if it ever does become a WCA event, it will need to have some sort of scramble that's easy enough to apply that people who aren't that familiar with the puzzle can handle it. That's the beauty of the Pochmann style scramble - it's pretty easy to teach someone how to do it fairly quickly and have them be accurate with it. I'm afraid a U, L, F, R, BL, BR, flip scramble would be almost impossible to get inexperienced scramblers to be able to scramble reliably. And with a simple puzzle that can have a random-state scrambler, I'd think we'd want to require that the scramble be expected to always match exactly - no rule like we have on 6x6x6, 7x7x7, or megaminx. So I'm afraid we'd have a lot of resolving of the puzzle going on at scramble tables at WCA competitions with that kind of scrambler.

(I think "flip" is easier to understand than "x2", to be honest. Still not easy to execute for a beginner, but easier to understand. So I think you made the right choice.)

But again, I don't know that there's a big likelihood that kilominx will be added to the WCA anyway, so it may not really matter. People who regularly do kilominx will learn to deal with the scrambler however it works and be able to handle the scrambles rather easily. It's only inexperienced scramblers who would have a lot of trouble with it.


----------



## Petri Krzywacki (Jun 30, 2018)

2x2- 9.89, (7.87), (11.16), 10.27, 9.66 = 9.94

3x3- 27.12, (22.65), 28.43, (28.66), 26.82 = 27.97

4x4- (1:55.80), 1:27.27, 1:46.37, (1:22.86), 1:49.44 = 1:41.03

5x5- 4:05.15, (4:46.81), (3:54.91), 4:24.51, 3:57.36 = 4:09.01

3x3 OH- 1:12.92, (1:20.10), 1:14.80, 1:00.53, (59.90) = 1:09.42

2+3+4 Relay- 2:25.43

2+3+4+5 Relay- 6:21.17

MegaMinx- (3:28.04), 3:20.58, 3:23.73, (2:51.92), 3:10.78 = 3:18.36


----------



## Mike Hughey (Jul 2, 2018)

I did it two weeks in a row! Successful results in all events!




I did have a pretty bad multi (although not quite as bad as last week) - 9/16. Other than that, I had 3 DNFs total: one in 3BLD, one in 4BLD, and one in Clock (where I forgot to solve the back of the puzzle).


----------



## Thom S. (Jul 2, 2018)

Square-1:
14.93
16.24
16.26
18.02
15.00


----------



## CornerCutter (Jul 3, 2018)

Just didn't get Megaminx in before it switched to week 27:

*Mega:* (2:02.88), (1:43.43), 1:49.44, 1:59.86, 1:53.96 = *1:54.42*


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2018)

Late submission:

FMC: 28


Spoiler



D2 L2 F' L' F L F L' F2 L
D R' D' L' D R F D' U L
U F2 L' F L' R B D

D2 // two pairs (1/1)
(D' B' R') // 222 (3/4)
(L F' L F2 U' L' U') // 223 + partial EO (7/11)
(D F' D') // EO + square (3/14)
(F2 L F' L' F' L) // pseudoF2L (6/20)
(F L2) // adjust; ab3c (2/22)
Skeleton: D2 L2 F' L' F L F L' F2 @ D F D' U L U F2 L' F L' R B D
@ = L D R' D' L' D R D' // comm (8-2/28)
Insertion is optimal. This was the first solution I found; didn't really get anything better afterwards.

D2 (D' B' R' L F' L F2 U' L' U') // 223 (11/11)
L2 F L' D F2 D' F' // EO + blocks; bad 5c (7/18)
This skeleton had two twisted corners + a 3-cycle for the last five corners, so three comms would've been needed. IF says optimal 3-cycle insertions give a 30-move solution.

F' D R' B // EO (4/4)
R U2 // pseudo222 (2/6)
(R2 D L2 D2 B2 L' D' L2) // xxcross (8/14)
(R D2 R' D L) // third slot (5/19)
(D R D R') // last slot (4/23)
Z perm // (12-2/33)
I miscounted the number of moves here during the attempt (I thought it was 25 to Z perm), but this ended up not mattering anyway. I was short on time and this didn't look promising, so I didn't check for edge insertions. Optimal 2+2-cycle insertion would've given a 29.

D2 (D' B' R' L F2 L F' U2) // 223 (9/9)
(U L U' D F D') // EO (6-1/14)
Tried modifying my initial skeleton, but this led nowhere.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2018)

Results for week 26: congrats to cubeshepherd, Zac04Attack and DGCubes

*2x2x2*(141)

 1.53 WACWCA
 1.74 Aamirhaha
 1.86 asacuber
 1.89 oskarinn
 1.90 lejitcuber
 2.06 TheDubDubJr
 2.11 Zac04attack
 2.17 leomannen
 2.31 thecubingwizard
 2.36 Jack Pfeifer
 2.46 Pixaler
 2.54 JustinTimeCuber
 2.57 Luke Garrett
 2.69 AndreyChe
 2.72 [email protected]
 2.81 dat1asiandude
 2.82 AidanNoogie
 2.87 cubeshepherd
 2.93 OriginalUsername
 2.94 Kevmin
 3.02 cuberkid10
 3.03 jancsi02
 3.04 2017LAMB06
 3.13 Duncan Bannon
 3.13 Hero
 3.14 asiahyoo1997
 3.26 John Kim
 3.27 ichcubegern
 3.27 JMHCubed
 3.34 Marcus Siu
 3.35 NoProblemCubing
 3.36 [email protected]
 3.48 Sixstringcal
 3.70 Jscuber
 3.79 speedcuber71
 3.82 DGCubes
 3.82 leudcfa
 3.84 G2013
 3.93 tdm
 3.97 CornerCutter
 3.99 tolgakantarci
 4.03 TipsterTrickster
 4.06 EdubCubez
 4.15 BradenTheMagician
 4.18 sigalig
 4.19 ComputerGuy365
 4.21 AdrianCubing
 4.26 Glomnipotent
 4.33 CeeEhllCuber
 4.34 MCuber
 4.38 Casper
 4.42 whatshisbucket
 4.44 Leo Annett
 4.46 begiuli65
 4.48 Shadowjockey
 4.49 bhoffman492
 4.51 Metallic Silver
 4.51 Keenan Johnson
 4.52 Ghost Cuber
 4.52 Keith Maben
 4.53 Lykos
 4.58 yghklvn
 4.59 trav1
 4.65 NolanDoes2x2
 4.71 Kit Clement
 4.71 ARandomCuber
 4.72 TommyC
 4.73 nms777
 4.77 Lachlan Stephens
 4.86 NitronCubes
 4.94 NathanaelCubes
 5.04 Cooki348
 5.04 Rubiksdude4144
 5.05 typeman5
 5.07 lwhitecuber
 5.09 tigermaxi
 5.15 Dylan Swarts
 5.20 obelisk477
 5.21 Zman04
 5.23 PlayFun555
 5.23 MattP98
 5.25 Bertus
 5.25 colegemuth
 5.27 The Blockhead
 5.30 PotatoesAreUs
 5.32 Ali161102
 5.32 Aaron
 5.42 swankfukinc
 5.47 xyzzy
 5.49 Andrew76112
 5.50 Bogdan
 5.52 mrjames113083
 5.57 buzzteam4
 5.63 Bob_Ewell
 5.64 OJ Cubing
 5.82 abunickabhi
 5.86 Hróar Hrólfsson
 5.87 miasponseller
 5.97 JL Cubing
 6.10 topppits
 6.13 MartinN13
 6.17 Caleb
 6.42 awesomesoop27
 6.48 Willi
 6.50 kumato
 6.54 Burnsy101
 6.54 audiophile121
 6.59 SpartanSailor
 6.59 nevinscph
 6.65 Sue Doenim
 6.72 Damen Gambit
 6.75 GC1998
 6.84 Lewis
 6.87 hakatashi
 6.93 VDel_234_
 7.08 Kedar shete
 7.23 cuber3141592
 7.48 dschieses
 7.54 Mikael weiss
 7.54 thunderbell cuber
 7.61 Bubbagrub
 7.83 IanHamburg
 8.12 AriIsSleeping
 8.14 WillyTheWizard
 8.16 Mike Hughey
 8.41 craccho
 8.99 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9.30 GTregay
 9.33 Schmizee
 9.40 Nitheesh
 9.76 Ecuasamurai
 9.94 Petri Krzywacki
 11.04 One Wheel
 11.08 Lux
 12.01 V.Kochergin
 12.13 Jacck
 12.78 SuperCheese
 14.02 BerserkFrog
 14.08 peter1643
 15.06 MatsBergsten
 DNF Speed Demon
*3x3x3*(155)

 7.05 lejitcuber
 7.87 asiahyoo1997
 7.94 AndreyChe
 8.24 Luke Garrett
 8.92 dat1asiandude
 9.20 Hero
 9.32 jancsi02
 9.35 OriginalUsername
 9.36 ichcubegern
 9.47 WACWCA
 9.62 cuberkid10
 9.71 tdm
 9.71 speedcuber71
 9.79 thecubingwizard
 10.15 TheDubDubJr
 10.18 JustinTimeCuber
 10.27 asacuber
 10.43 Pixaler
 10.55 Leo Annett
 10.57 Aamirhaha
 10.58 Zac04attack
 10.72 Jscuber
 10.72 Kevmin
 11.04 AriIsSleeping
 11.08 Shadowjockey
 11.11 G2013
 11.13 NitronCubes
 11.39 TommyC
 11.44 [email protected]
 11.47 tolgakantarci
 11.51 DGCubes
 11.53 Keenan Johnson
 11.61 cubeshepherd
 11.73 2017LAMB06
 11.82 Marcus Siu
 11.84 AidanNoogie
 11.89 John Kim
 12.25 Glomnipotent
 12.41 obelisk477
 12.48 abunickabhi
 12.65 BradenTheMagician
 12.66 yghklvn
 12.81 oskarinn
 12.91 Nitheesh
 12.97 Kit Clement
 13.01 Cooki348
 13.11 ARandomCuber
 13.20 OJ Cubing
 13.20 cuber3141592
 13.25 ican97
 13.31 MattP98
 13.34 MCuber
 13.35 Zman04
 13.39 Katiedavies3103
 13.40 NathanaelCubes
 13.45 Willi
 13.52 xpoes
 13.57 AdrianCubing
 13.64 Keroma12
 13.65 [email protected]
 13.67 typeman5
 13.73 Keith Maben
 13.81 miasponseller
 14.15 NoProblemCubing
 14.15 leomannen
 14.17 sigalig
 14.19 leudcfa
 14.31 CornerCutter
 14.54 Lachlan Stephens
 14.59 Metallic Silver
 14.71 Burnsy101
 14.73 Emir Yusuf
 14.74 ComputerGuy365
 14.76 Rubiksdude4144
 14.99 Dylan Swarts
 15.18 xyzzy
 15.26 buzzteam4
 15.35 colegemuth
 15.57 TipsterTrickster
 15.65 elimescube
 15.66 Damen Gambit
 15.96 mrjames113083
 15.97 tigermaxi
 16.01 Jami Viljanen
 16.20 nevinscph
 16.33 lwhitecuber
 16.43 Casper
 16.43 whatshisbucket
 16.77 begiuli65
 16.81 topppits
 16.81 Bob_Ewell
 16.86 PotatoesAreUs
 16.88 Andrew76112
 17.01 swankfukinc
 17.02 Aaron
 17.03 trav1
 17.27 PlayFun555
 17.46 pistuhilsunakjawa
 17.57 The Blockhead
 17.67 Deri Nata Wijaya
 17.69 Bogdan
 17.70 speedcube.insta
 17.97 CeeEhllCuber
 18.14 JMHCubed
 18.22 GC1998
 18.49 kumato
 18.51 nms777
 18.62 NolanDoes2x2
 18.78 Bertus
 18.80 bhoffman492
 19.04 audiophile121
 19.31 X cuber
 19.42 MartinN13
 19.81 Kris Gonnella
 20.35 Mike Hughey
 20.38 Mikael weiss
 20.86 craccho
 20.99 Ali161102
 21.02 hakatashi
 21.47 dnguyen2204
 21.61 xbrandationx
 21.65 VDel_234_
 21.67 Ghost Cuber
 21.92 IanHamburg
 22.52 EdubCubez
 22.88 Thrasher989
 23.16 JL Cubing
 23.18 Bubbagrub
 23.37 SpartanSailor
 23.67 Hróar Hrólfsson
 24.53 Lewis
 24.88 Ecuasamurai
 24.98 Lux
 25.10 GTregay
 25.34 thunderbell cuber
 25.56 ricey
 26.14 Schmizee
 27.46 Petri Krzywacki
 27.87 Kedar shete
 28.23 dschieses
 28.24 One Wheel
 28.71 can
 30.73 CubingNewb
 30.86 awesomesoop27
 30.89 V.Kochergin
 37.19 SuperCheese
 37.56 Jacck
 39.54 MatsBergsten
 44.70 MJCuber05
 53.15 Speed Demon
 54.79 Riccardo
 58.81 peter1643
 1:06.21 nathanbcrazy
 1:16.43 jaguarspeed.com
 DNF Lykos
*4x4x4*(117)

 27.92 asiahyoo1997
 31.37 cuberkid10
 32.40 lejitcuber
 33.44 thecubingwizard
 33.44 AndreyChe
 34.87 jancsi02
 37.02 G2013
 37.30 dat1asiandude
 37.57 TheDubDubJr
 39.87 Shadowjockey
 40.57 ichcubegern
 41.30 OriginalUsername
 41.96 Hero
 42.44 tdm
 42.60 TommyC
 42.95 WACWCA
 44.48 DGCubes
 44.78 Kevmin
 45.27 Pixaler
 46.07 Keenan Johnson
 46.33 MCuber
 47.42 AidanNoogie
 47.65 [email protected]
 47.73 nevinscph
 47.82 Marcus Siu
 48.13 2017LAMB06
 48.15 oskarinn
 49.26 xyzzy
 49.62 Jscuber
 50.07 abunickabhi
 50.47 Zac04attack
 51.00 OJ Cubing
 51.07 leomannen
 51.22 Kit Clement
 51.36 ComputerGuy365
 51.54 Emir Yusuf
 51.86 sigalig
 52.56 BradenTheMagician
 52.69 Luke Garrett
 54.14 Glomnipotent
 54.19 Rubiksdude4144
 54.80 Leo Annett
 54.99 colegemuth
 55.66 mrjames113083
 56.08 typeman5
 56.40 elimescube
 56.62 PlayFun555
 56.84 obelisk477
 56.84 Tx789
 57.23 cubeshepherd
 57.40 tolgakantarci
 57.95 cuber3141592
 58.15 CornerCutter
 58.41 MattP98
 59.19 begiuli65
 59.56 ARandomCuber
 59.59 NitronCubes
 1:01.14 PotatoesAreUs
 1:01.38 The Blockhead
 1:01.57 buzzteam4
 1:02.00 John Kim
 1:02.60 tigermaxi
 1:03.32 Bertus
 1:03.48 yghklvn
 1:04.61 Zman04
 1:04.98 Lykos
 1:05.03 Keith Maben
 1:05.39 Jami Viljanen
 1:06.06 swankfukinc
 1:07.01 Dylan Swarts
 1:07.05 Cooki348
 1:07.89 Nitheesh
 1:08.05 Willi
 1:08.32 trav1
 1:10.01 bugybunny
 1:10.84 speedcube.insta
 1:12.04 Casper
 1:12.15 Bogdan
 1:12.20 topppits
 1:12.70 audiophile121
 1:12.87 kumato
 1:13.29 GC1998
 1:14.90 Mike Hughey
 1:16.11 Aaron
 1:18.72 Andrew76112
 1:25.57 dnguyen2204
 1:26.30 VDel_234_
 1:27.64 Bubbagrub
 1:27.75 pistuhilsunakjawa
 1:28.25 EdubCubez
 1:29.36 Ghost Cuber
 1:30.89 AdrianCubing
 1:31.48 Burnsy101
 1:31.54 hakatashi
 1:31.66 Damen Gambit
 1:32.86 IanHamburg
 1:33.04 One Wheel
 1:33.28 GTregay
 1:34.41 SpartanSailor
 1:36.61 Lewis
 1:40.42 Ecuasamurai
 1:40.72 craccho
 1:40.83 Mikael weiss
 1:40.87 Lux
 1:41.03 Petri Krzywacki
 1:45.40 NolanDoes2x2
 1:46.16 Ali161102
 1:46.67 CeeEhllCuber
 1:53.65 nms777
 2:01.15 dschieses
 2:03.18 Jacck
 2:07.10 Hróar Hrólfsson
 2:15.84 X cuber
 2:22.23 MatsBergsten
 2:30.96 Schmizee
 DNF Aamirhaha
 DNF xpoes
*5x5x5*(72)

 51.51 asiahyoo1997
 56.15 lejitcuber
 1:02.15 AndreyChe
 1:06.55 thecubingwizard
 1:06.87 cuberkid10
 1:10.32 dat1asiandude
 1:14.78 Shadowjockey
 1:15.16 WACWCA
 1:16.51 G2013
 1:17.44 ichcubegern
 1:18.08 jancsi02
 1:20.58 nevinscph
 1:25.25 OriginalUsername
 1:27.14 sigalig
 1:27.50 DGCubes
 1:29.54 [email protected]
 1:29.55 Zac04attack
 1:30.85 abunickabhi
 1:32.52 MCuber
 1:34.59 colegemuth
 1:36.10 Willi
 1:36.21 Keenan Johnson
 1:36.63 cuber3141592
 1:36.69 tdm
 1:39.03 Leo Annett
 1:42.29 obelisk477
 1:42.64 PotatoesAreUs
 1:42.79 OJ Cubing
 1:42.97 mrjames113083
 1:43.44 Glomnipotent
 1:47.22 xyzzy
 1:48.77 elimescube
 1:49.51 begiuli65
 1:49.75 Kit Clement
 1:53.99 Tx789
 1:54.39 MattP98
 1:57.07 cubeshepherd
 1:59.11 BradenTheMagician
 2:01.12 buzzteam4
 2:02.93 swankfukinc
 2:03.13 Andrew76112
 2:04.00 trav1
 2:04.41 Bogdan
 2:04.80 ComputerGuy365
 2:06.38 yghklvn
 2:07.30 Dylan Swarts
 2:08.97 CornerCutter
 2:11.62 PlayFun555
 2:14.81 Bertus
 2:18.88 Casper
 2:21.32 Nitheesh
 2:25.17 miasponseller
 2:26.95 audiophile121
 2:27.84 kumato
 2:36.71 topppits
 2:36.76 One Wheel
 2:37.02 Lewis
 2:43.85 Mike Hughey
 2:55.22 GC1998
 2:59.21 dhafin
 2:59.79 GTregay
 2:59.96 VDel_234_
 3:03.51 Jacck
 3:05.92 Damen Gambit
 3:07.27 Aaron
 3:13.45 Mikael weiss
 3:24.13 Cooki348
 3:28.85 SpartanSailor
 3:43.18 MatsBergsten
 3:46.82 nms777
 4:06.03 hakatashi
 4:09.01 Petri Krzywacki
*6x6x6*(42)

 1:36.18 asiahyoo1997
 1:50.14 lejitcuber
 2:11.10 Shadowjockey
 2:14.06 ichcubegern
 2:27.88 AidanNoogie
 2:35.08 nevinscph
 2:46.80 jancsi02
 2:49.69 colegemuth
 2:49.69 abunickabhi
 2:54.33 DGCubes
 2:56.61 OriginalUsername
 2:57.20 cuber3141592
 2:59.37 sigalig
 3:01.31 Katiedavies3103
 3:03.34 xyzzy
 3:18.46 Kit Clement
 3:20.59 Zac04attack
 3:26.63 PotatoesAreUs
 3:28.42 cubeshepherd
 3:44.90 MattP98
 3:53.74 swankfukinc
 3:55.82 begiuli65
 3:59.93 Glomnipotent
 4:10.93 Dylan Swarts
 4:13.12 obelisk477
 4:14.32 ComputerGuy365
 4:15.53 Andrew76112
 4:18.07 Metallic Silver
 4:35.90 Lykos
 4:52.83 One Wheel
 5:02.97 Mike Hughey
 5:03.39 BradenTheMagician
 5:24.01 GTregay
 5:32.54 Jacck
 5:50.90 audiophile121
 6:20.60 topppits
 6:47.17 GC1998
 6:48.10 kumato
 7:06.43 MatsBergsten
 7:46.17 SpartanSailor
 DNF speedcuber71
 DNF leudcfa
*7x7x7*(27)

 2:52.76 lejitcuber
 3:31.22 thecubingwizard
 3:33.39 nevinscph
 3:36.83 Shadowjockey
 3:56.35 Kevmin
 4:16.10 Katiedavies3103
 4:24.04 colegemuth
 4:37.12 xyzzy
 4:37.83 OriginalUsername
 4:42.84 DGCubes
 4:59.66 cuber3141592
 5:34.87 begiuli65
 5:36.90 Zac04attack
 5:37.23 Willi
 5:39.83 jancsi02
 5:47.66 cubeshepherd
 6:02.29 Glomnipotent
 6:33.94 swankfukinc
 6:46.50 Kit Clement
 6:52.16 Mike Hughey
 7:02.67 Dylan Swarts
 7:04.19 One Wheel
 8:08.05 Jacck
 8:38.57 GTregay
 8:51.31 topppits
 DNF leudcfa
 DNF MatsBergsten
*2x2x2 blindfolded*(60)

 3.56 oskarinn
 4.61 asacuber
 4.65 Aamirhaha
 6.28 TheDubDubJr
 6.75 leomannen
 7.02 TommyC
 7.03 lejitcuber
 7.25 AndreyChe
 7.56 WACWCA
 8.10 asiahyoo1997
 8.16 AdrianCubing
 8.85 Jack Pfeifer
 8.85 G2013
 10.31 Zac04attack
 10.54 cubeshepherd
 10.92 Kevmin
 11.02 the super cuber
 12.57 Marcus Siu
 14.55 sigalig
 14.88 abunickabhi
 17.00 OriginalUsername
 18.91 Mike Hughey
 20.15 EdubCubez
 20.93 OJ Cubing
 24.59 buzzteam4
 25.71 Bertus
 27.67 Casper
 31.48 MatsBergsten
 31.72 Kit Clement
 32.34 Luke Garrett
 34.11 TipsterTrickster
 34.21 MattP98
 34.42 tdm
 34.58 Glomnipotent
 34.67 2017LAMB06
 34.96 Deri Nata Wijaya
 37.57 NathanaelCubes
 39.17 GC1998
 40.49 whatshisbucket
 42.37 SpartanSailor
 43.13 nevinscph
 45.84 Bubbagrub
 45.90 Jacck
 51.60 ComputerGuy365
 57.00 Bogdan
 1:02.50 bhoffman492
 1:04.93 CornerCutter
 1:05.61 Andrew76112
 1:13.41 Dylan Swarts
 1:23.20 nms777
 1:29.71 Ali161102
 2:04.51 Mikael weiss
 2:37.69 Hróar Hrólfsson
 3:17.15 Aaron
 DNF ichcubegern
 DNF MCuber
 DNF BradenTheMagician
 DNF NoProblemCubing
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF WillyTheWizard
*3x3x3 blindfolded*(49)

 19.55 daniel lin
 21.94 TommyC
 27.06 the super cuber
 30.86 sigalig
 34.13 pinser
 38.05 abunickabhi
 45.73 xpoes
 47.04 Keenan Johnson
 1:04.10 Nitheesh
 1:06.44 Kit Clement
 1:07.34 Lykos
 1:12.88 Deri Nata Wijaya
 1:14.33 cubeshepherd
 1:15.95 nevinscph
 1:17.03 Mike Hughey
 1:17.91 MatsBergsten
 1:19.53 MattP98
 1:31.62 ichcubegern
 1:37.14 Bertus
 1:39.64 tdm
 1:54.50 TipsterTrickster
 1:56.82 obelisk477
 2:00.18 BradenTheMagician
 2:02.68 ComputerGuy365
 2:03.57 Glomnipotent
 2:04.65 buzzteam4
 2:05.72 WACWCA
 2:16.71 Zac04attack
 2:19.96 leudcfa
 2:28.73 elimescube
 2:38.07 oskarinn
 2:45.99 Bubbagrub
 3:00.66 2017LAMB06
 3:00.96 tolgakantarci
 3:18.22 SpartanSailor
 3:22.62 Jacck
 3:37.69 Dylan Swarts
 3:41.94 topppits
 3:45.52 Bogdan
 3:50.18 GC1998
 3:52.70 xyzzy
 3:57.43 bhoffman492
 4:00.36 mrjames113083
 4:45.13 dschieses
 9:22.08 Mikael weiss
 DNF ican97
 DNF JMHCubed
 DNF G2013
 DNF NathanaelCubes
*4x4x4 blindfolded*(19)

 1:59.80 sigalig
 3:18.45 abunickabhi
 3:41.88 the super cuber
 6:33.59 MatsBergsten
 6:47.80 nevinscph
 6:48.77 Mike Hughey
 8:18.47 Lykos
 8:28.26 Deri Nata Wijaya
 9:11.43 cubeshepherd
 9:28.33 Jacck
 9:39.31 Kit Clement
 12:08.43 tdm
 13:53.09 2017LAMB06
 17:34.22 elimescube
 DNF TipsterTrickster
 DNF thecubingwizard
 DNF G2013
 DNF MattP98
 DNF Glomnipotent
*5x5x5 blindfolded*(10)

 5:16.60 pinser
 7:12.09 the super cuber
 11:46.22 Mike Hughey
 13:48.39 nevinscph
 14:32.58 MatsBergsten
 23:13.58 cubeshepherd
 35:42.04 elimescube
 DNF Jacck
 DNF sigalig
 DNF abunickabhi
*6x6x6 blindfolded*(6)

 28:26.73 Mike Hughey
 33:12.76 MatsBergsten
 DNF sigalig
 DNF nevinscph
 DNF Jacck
 DNF cubeshepherd
*7x7x7 blindfolded*(4)

 35:08.75 Mike Hughey
 DNF nevinscph
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF Jacck
*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(15)

 40 kamilprzyb
 35 AdrianD
 34 Mark Boyanowski
 32 the super cuber
 28 sigalig
 13 Deri Nata Wijaya
 8 cubeshepherd
 7 MatsBergsten
 3 Kit Clement
 2 abunickabhi
 2 2017LAMB06
 2 Mike Hughey
 1 Dylan Swarts
 0 thecubingwizard
 DNF Brayden Adams
*3x3x3 one-handed*(106)

 10.86 AndreyChe
 13.61 tdm
 13.95 asiahyoo1997
 14.88 Pixaler
 15.42 lejitcuber
 15.45 Luke Garrett
 15.45 the super cuber
 15.50 ichcubegern
 15.51 asacuber
 16.41 TommyC
 16.78 Nitheesh
 16.94 jancsi02
 16.95 typeman5
 17.20 Kevmin
 17.36 WACWCA
 17.60 tolgakantarci
 17.71 TheDubDubJr
 17.86 cuberkid10
 18.00 dat1asiandude
 18.01 2017LAMB06
 18.97 Aamirhaha
 19.00 DGCubes
 19.18 OriginalUsername
 19.50 BradenTheMagician
 19.62 ARandomCuber
 19.69 Zac04attack
 19.87 xpoes
 20.09 John Kim
 20.33 Leo Annett
 21.27 Shadowjockey
 21.28 speedcuber71
 21.52 leomannen
 21.60 abunickabhi
 22.66 sigalig
 22.79 Glomnipotent
 22.93 Marcus Siu
 24.08 oskarinn
 24.10 NathanaelCubes
 24.12 Kit Clement
 24.17 muchacho
 24.49 xyzzy
 24.60 cubeshepherd
 24.98 NitronCubes
 25.25 Keith Maben
 25.56 AdrianCubing
 25.84 AidanNoogie
 25.98 Zman04
 27.01 speedcube.insta
 27.06 [email protected]
 27.21 begiuli65
 27.38 obelisk477
 28.00 MCuber
 28.60 Lykos
 28.99 Bogdan
 29.12 leudcfa
 29.29 mrjames113083
 29.39 bhoffman492
 29.43 Lachlan Stephens
 29.70 nevinscph
 29.72 Jami Viljanen
 30.04 buzzteam4
 30.57 swankfukinc
 30.60 T1_M0
 31.50 cuber3141592
 31.59 yghklvn
 31.68 MattP98
 33.47 Willi
 33.51 Keenan Johnson
 33.85 lwhitecuber
 33.90 Cooki348
 33.95 Bubbagrub
 34.13 CornerCutter
 34.29 Bob_Ewell
 34.32 OJ Cubing
 36.01 craccho
 36.42 trav1
 36.74 nms777
 37.87 pistuhilsunakjawa
 37.94 Aaron
 38.75 Dylan Swarts
 39.42 thunderbell cuber
 39.51 Mikael weiss
 39.54 GC1998
 39.98 colegemuth
 39.99 Mike Hughey
 40.57 Bertus
 42.99 CeeEhllCuber
 45.33 Damen Gambit
 47.08 Burnsy101
 48.89 NolanDoes2x2
 49.39 Deri Nata Wijaya
 50.91 hakatashi
 52.21 kumato
 53.26 EdubCubez
 54.76 can
 55.29 Schmizee
 55.53 One Wheel
 57.24 JL Cubing
 58.91 Kris Gonnella
 59.83 Jacck
 1:00.43 Hróar Hrólfsson
 1:02.42 Ali161102
 1:07.69 SpartanSailor
 1:09.42 Petri Krzywacki
 1:39.09 SuperCheese
 DNF audiophile121
*3x3x3 With feet*(18)

 31.30 Kevmin
 36.16 TommyC
 43.82 DGCubes
 47.06 Luke Garrett
 52.97 AdrianCubing
 57.20 Bubbagrub
 1:03.90 Zac04attack
 1:28.80 OriginalUsername
 1:31.53 cubeshepherd
 1:41.67 One Wheel
 1:44.45 Mike Hughey
 1:57.38 dat1asiandude
 1:57.58 MattP98
 1:57.90 tdm
 1:58.07 Lykos
 2:24.41 Kit Clement
 2:36.98 abunickabhi
 3:45.40 leudcfa
*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(29)

 23.17 CubingwithChris
 34.39 lejitcuber
 40.49 TheDubDubJr
 45.12 speedcuber71
 46.39 speedcube.insta
 47.96 cubeshepherd
 49.48 DGCubes
 49.94 Marcus Siu
 51.28 abunickabhi
 54.06 Kit Clement
 1:04.67 Bogdan
 1:10.59 xyzzy
 1:18.83 Mike Hughey
 1:20.22 MattP98
 1:23.59 Zac04attack
 1:25.39 Luke Garrett
 1:35.64 swankfukinc
 1:37.52 begiuli65
 1:42.87 2017LAMB06
 1:42.99 Bertus
 1:47.41 nms777
 1:55.61 CornerCutter
 2:10.48 nevinscph
 2:29.74 Pixaler
 2:47.96 Damen Gambit
 3:46.25 GC1998
 DNF MatsBergsten
 DNF xpoes
 DNF Ali161102
*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(31)

 25 lejitcuber
 27 TheDubDubJr
 27 the super cuber
 28 xyzzy
 29 Kit Clement
 29 Shadowjockey
 30 thecubingwizard
 31 Bogdan
 31 cubeshepherd
 33 craccho
 35 MattP98
 37 tolgakantarci
 37 DGCubes
 37 Mike Hughey
 37 Bertus
 38 xpoes
 39 NathanaelCubes
 41 nevinscph
 41 ComputerGuy365
 41 2017LAMB06
 42 pistuhilsunakjawa
 44 yghklvn
 50 Zac04attack
 53 CornerCutter
 54 Schmizee
 54 GC1998
 59 begiuli65
 DNF MartinN13
 DNF Kevmin
 DNF Jacck
 DNF arbivara
*2-3-4 Relay*(71)

 46.94 cuberkid10
 51.99 thecubingwizard
 52.96 jancsi02
 53.84 OriginalUsername
 56.86 Shadowjockey
 58.60 ichcubegern
 1:00.02 Pixaler
 1:01.80 tdm
 1:03.07 Luke Garrett
 1:03.08 Zac04attack
 1:05.45 DGCubes
 1:06.06 TheDubDubJr
 1:08.27 abunickabhi
 1:09.26 asacuber
 1:09.43 Marcus Siu
 1:11.26 cubeshepherd
 1:11.66 Aamirhaha
 1:12.37 OJ Cubing
 1:12.48 2017LAMB06
 1:13.30 [email protected]
 1:17.24 obelisk477
 1:18.10 Glomnipotent
 1:18.67 swankfukinc
 1:18.71 BradenTheMagician
 1:19.38 Kit Clement
 1:19.77 ComputerGuy365
 1:23.09 buzzteam4
 1:23.20 Zman04
 1:25.02 Nitheesh
 1:25.39 Casper
 1:28.18 colegemuth
 1:28.39 yghklvn
 1:28.42 ARandomCuber
 1:28.53 mrjames113083
 1:28.55 CornerCutter
 1:29.07 Cooki348
 1:30.64 NathanaelCubes
 1:30.82 Bertus
 1:32.31 MattP98
 1:32.56 PlayFun555
 1:33.32 Keith Maben
 1:35.34 Bogdan
 1:35.91 Willi
 1:36.18 xyzzy
 1:36.42 Mike Hughey
 1:37.73 begiuli65
 1:42.56 Dylan Swarts
 1:43.70 Andrew76112
 1:46.31 pistuhilsunakjawa
 1:49.29 speedcube.insta
 1:49.58 Damen Gambit
 1:50.73 AdrianCubing
 1:55.68 IanHamburg
 1:56.99 kumato
 1:59.00 trav1
 1:59.05 GC1998
 2:04.66 Burnsy101
 2:05.26 EdubCubez
 2:06.86 hakatashi
 2:19.01 NolanDoes2x2
 2:19.19 craccho
 2:20.64 Lewis
 2:23.59 GTregay
 2:25.43 Petri Krzywacki
 2:28.75 nms777
 2:36.52 Hróar Hrólfsson
 3:00.26 MatsBergsten
 3:07.69 Jacck
 3:09.52 Ecuasamurai
 3:18.33 Schmizee
 DNF nevinscph
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(47)

 1:51.66 cuberkid10
 1:54.18 thecubingwizard
 2:10.04 ichcubegern
 2:13.94 DGCubes
 2:14.27 OriginalUsername
 2:15.85 Shadowjockey
 2:25.33 jancsi02
 2:43.74 tdm
 2:44.87 Kit Clement
 2:45.06 abunickabhi
 2:47.15 nevinscph
 2:51.40 Zac04attack
 2:52.48 obelisk477
 2:57.38 Glomnipotent
 2:58.04 Willi
 2:58.61 colegemuth
 3:08.49 MattP98
 3:10.25 cubeshepherd
 3:14.38 xyzzy
 3:17.10 swankfukinc
 3:17.68 OJ Cubing
 3:20.46 mrjames113083
 3:37.24 Bogdan
 3:37.56 yghklvn
 3:43.72 Dylan Swarts
 3:47.30 begiuli65
 3:48.55 CornerCutter
 3:48.98 Andrew76112
 3:53.41 ARandomCuber
 3:58.58 trav1
 3:58.70 Casper
 3:59.35 PlayFun555
 4:05.19 Bertus
 4:06.71 Nitheesh
 4:36.83 GC1998
 4:37.29 Damen Gambit
 4:38.77 audiophile121
 4:44.50 kumato
 4:45.96 Mike Hughey
 5:02.41 Lewis
 5:03.82 GTregay
 5:16.45 Cooki348
 5:57.40 Jacck
 6:21.17 Petri Krzywacki
 6:22.14 nms777
 6:35.48 MatsBergsten
 6:38.35 hakatashi
*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(24)

 4:07.96 cuberkid10
 4:20.74 Shadowjockey
 5:05.97 nevinscph
 5:10.81 OriginalUsername
 5:11.15 DGCubes
 5:14.90 jancsi02
 5:50.51 Kit Clement
 5:53.75 xyzzy
 5:54.59 Zac04attack
 6:11.50 cubeshepherd
 6:14.53 abunickabhi
 6:31.69 colegemuth
 6:59.29 obelisk477
 7:05.39 begiuli65
 7:10.98 MattP98
 7:30.52 swankfukinc
 7:36.66 Glomnipotent
 7:55.57 Dylan Swarts
 10:22.87 Mike Hughey
 10:39.84 GTregay
 11:58.67 kumato
 12:20.54 Jacck
 12:23.05 GC1998
 12:39.32 Bertus
*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(16)

 9:21.30 nevinscph
 9:42.54 DGCubes
 9:47.69 OriginalUsername
 9:59.30 xyzzy
 10:14.84 jancsi02
 10:26.69 colegemuth
 10:39.56 Zac04attack
 11:20.70 Glomnipotent
 12:22.87 cubeshepherd
 13:17.01 MattP98
 14:12.06 swankfukinc
 14:39.57 begiuli65
 19:16.01 GTregay
 19:52.44 Jacck
 20:21.60 Bertus
 39:00.31 Mike Hughey
*Clock*(44)

 5.19 jaysammey777
 6.12 MartinN13
 6.56 TheDubDubJr
 6.99 ARandomCuber
 7.64 TipsterTrickster
 8.36 Zac04attack
 8.63 Kit Clement
 8.71 buzzteam4
 9.15 PotatoesAreUs
 9.51 MCuber
 9.61 oliviervlcube
 9.98 cubeshepherd
 10.07 tdm
 10.09 AdrianCubing
 10.96 MattP98
 10.97 Luke Garrett
 11.34 BradenTheMagician
 11.65 dat1asiandude
 11.91 Marcus Siu
 13.04 PlayFun555
 13.32 Rubiksdude4144
 13.52 DGCubes
 13.68 OJ Cubing
 13.83 Bubbagrub
 13.87 Lykos
 13.89 2017LAMB06
 13.98 Shadowjockey
 14.18 Aamirhaha
 14.77 RyuKagamine
 15.83 CornerCutter
 15.86 OriginalUsername
 16.06 mrjames113083
 17.52 trav1
 19.55 Mike Hughey
 23.17 oskarinn
 23.54 lwhitecuber
 25.21 nevinscph
 25.99 swankfukinc
 30.90 hakatashi
 35.29 Mikael weiss
 52.61 topppits
 1:00.77 GC1998
 DNF TommyC
 DNF Jami Viljanen
*Megaminx*(46)

 46.18 lejitcuber
 50.49 AndreyChe
 56.32 AidanNoogie
 1:03.36 miasponseller
 1:05.59 whatshisbucket
 1:07.65 Katiedavies3103
 1:09.72 TheDubDubJr
 1:12.27 DGCubes
 1:14.40 Shadowjockey
 1:16.69 Zac04attack
 1:19.17 jancsi02
 1:25.54 OriginalUsername
 1:29.13 Kit Clement
 1:29.77 trav1
 1:32.22 xyzzy
 1:33.10 nevinscph
 1:33.44 Luke Garrett
 1:33.79 cubeshepherd
 1:36.15 obelisk477
 1:38.62 colegemuth
 1:45.75 swankfukinc
 1:48.06 begiuli65
 1:49.73 bhoffman492
 1:51.95 PotatoesAreUs
 1:54.42 CornerCutter
 1:58.32 nms777
 2:01.38 abunickabhi
 2:02.65 Willi
 2:04.99 GTregay
 2:05.37 Bogdan
 2:07.76 Lewis
 2:10.09 Lykos
 2:12.88 OJ Cubing
 2:19.19 tdm
 2:20.00 MattP98
 2:22.07 cuber3141592
 2:35.19 Glomnipotent
 2:38.22 Dylan Swarts
 2:48.44 Mike Hughey
 3:00.55 tolgakantarci
 3:01.95 Mikael weiss
 3:04.99 hakatashi
 3:09.98 Ecuasamurai
 3:18.36 Petri Krzywacki
 4:34.02 GC1998
 6:51.69 JMHCubed
*Pyraminx*(100)

 2.55 DGCubes
 2.65 Ghost Cuber
 3.15 RobinCube
 3.24 oliviervlcube
 3.33 Willi
 3.50 Kevmin
 3.55 NoProblemCubing
 3.56 lejitcuber
 3.67 Zac04attack
 3.68 Cooki348
 3.95 thecubingwizard
 3.97 asacuber
 4.01 Keith Maben
 4.05 CornerCutter
 4.36 cubeshepherd
 4.52 MartinN13
 4.55 TheDubDubJr
 4.64 JMHCubed
 4.74 TommyC
 4.84 Shadowjockey
 4.92 BradenTheMagician
 5.09 Jami Viljanen
 5.11 Aamirhaha
 5.14 dat1asiandude
 5.28 Keenan Johnson
 5.32 Rubiksdude4144
 5.42 Marcus Siu
 5.43 cuberkid10
 5.47 asiahyoo1997
 5.73 bhoffman492
 5.78 MCuber
 5.83 Luke Garrett
 5.90 leomannen
 5.93 Leo Annett
 6.25 NathanaelCubes
 6.31 2017LAMB06
 6.33 Pixaler
 6.35 Zman04
 6.37 OriginalUsername
 6.52 Lewis
 6.63 oskarinn
 6.71 TipsterTrickster
 6.71 AidanNoogie
 6.77 ichcubegern
 7.13 jancsi02
 7.20 mrjames113083
 7.27 Bertus
 7.28 trav1
 7.40 EdubCubez
 7.62 MattP98
 7.95 Aaron
 8.06 speedcuber71
 8.11 leudcfa
 8.17 lwhitecuber
 8.19 PlayFun555
 8.25 tigermaxi
 8.29 sigalig
 8.47 Casper
 8.50 Glomnipotent
 8.57 abunickabhi
 8.81 NolanDoes2x2
 8.98 begiuli65
 9.29 ARandomCuber
 9.42 Lachlan Stephens
 9.44 Kit Clement
 9.57 kumato
 9.58 nms777
 9.69 OJ Cubing
 9.76 swankfukinc
 9.87 CeeEhllCuber
 9.91 Lykos
 10.16 Dylan Swarts
 10.20 Burnsy101
 10.24 Ecuasamurai
 11.06 tdm
 11.52 Bogdan
 11.56 MJCuber05
 11.58 hakatashi
 11.62 cuber3141592
 11.63 Kedar shete
 11.82 colegemuth
 12.03 nevinscph
 12.14 V.Kochergin
 12.21 obelisk477
 12.32 Mike Hughey
 12.41 typeman5
 12.55 dschieses
 12.75 topppits
 13.03 PotatoesAreUs
 13.22 Bubbagrub
 13.37 Damen Gambit
 13.44 Hróar Hrólfsson
 13.81 JL Cubing
 14.17 SuperCheese
 14.73 Mikael weiss
 17.02 GTregay
 17.36 craccho
 18.89 GC1998
 19.03 VDel_234_
 19.32 Jacck
*Square-1*(71)

 8.94 Sixstringcal
 10.33 Marcus Siu
 11.35 thecubingwizard
 11.45 AndreyChe
 11.91 Jack Pfeifer
 12.67 speedcuber71
 13.02 Zac04attack
 13.40 TommyC
 13.50 dat1asiandude
 13.57 Shadowjockey
 14.08 cuberkid10
 15.37 ichcubegern
 15.61 bugybunny
 15.83 Thom S.
 17.42 sigalig
 17.53 BradenTheMagician
 18.44 DGCubes
 18.95 leomannen
 19.22 G2013
 19.30 TheDubDubJr
 20.06 Luke Garrett
 20.25 trav1
 20.86 oskarinn
 21.58 AidanNoogie
 21.65 Aamirhaha
 21.96 Rubiksdude4144
 22.12 Willi
 22.24 cubeshepherd
 23.65 MCuber
 23.99 MattP98
 24.22 bhoffman492
 24.50 TipsterTrickster
 25.81 OriginalUsername
 26.50 Leo Annett
 26.89 2017LAMB06
 27.76 OJ Cubing
 28.71 leudcfa
 30.11 Keenan Johnson
 30.66 Bertus
 32.75 [email protected]
 33.14 Kit Clement
 33.29 Ghost Cuber
 33.79 ARandomCuber
 34.78 buzzteam4
 36.03 Keith Maben
 37.15 mrjames113083
 37.38 Jami Viljanen
 37.77 xyzzy
 38.48 Bubbagrub
 38.63 Metallic Silver
 39.97 NathanaelCubes
 40.40 Bogdan
 41.69 Casper
 42.89 JL Cubing
 42.93 CornerCutter
 45.53 Mike Hughey
 45.55 kumato
 46.14 Burnsy101
 46.52 EdubCubez
 48.24 Lewis
 50.90 Damen Gambit
 51.01 Glomnipotent
 51.36 begiuli65
 58.15 tdm
 1:02.88 Mikael weiss
 1:03.19 Dylan Swarts
 1:04.38 GC1998
 1:10.29 CeeEhllCuber
 1:12.33 colegemuth
 1:16.28 Jacck
 1:24.28 swankfukinc
*Skewb*(96)

 2.50 lejitcuber
 3.67 TommyC
 3.84 TheDubDubJr
 3.86 WACWCA
 3.92 asacuber
 3.92 Jack Pfeifer
 3.97 [email protected]
 3.98 Metallic Silver
 4.53 Marcus Siu
 4.57 Aamirhaha
 4.71 JMHCubed
 4.76 cubeshepherd
 4.84 Kevmin
 4.88 CeeEhllCuber
 4.94 oskarinn
 5.01 Luke Garrett
 5.03 bhoffman492
 5.04 Leo Annett
 5.13 thecubingwizard
 5.18 EdubCubez
 5.23 leomannen
 5.43 ichcubegern
 5.45 DGCubes
 5.51 MattP98
 5.52 MartinN13
 5.67 dat1asiandude
 5.81 TipsterTrickster
 5.83 tigermaxi
 5.84 Kit Clement
 6.12 MCuber
 6.18 AidanNoogie
 6.23 Sixstringcal
 6.23 OriginalUsername
 6.36 Shadowjockey
 6.37 leudcfa
 6.37 trav1
 6.40 AdrianCubing
 6.45 cuberkid10
 6.51 Willi
 6.55 Zac04attack
 6.86 BradenTheMagician
 6.89 Rubiksdude4144
 7.00 2017LAMB06
 7.21 Keroma12
 7.46 whatshisbucket
 7.71 Lykos
 7.93 ricey
 8.09 OJ Cubing
 8.20 buzzteam4
 8.21 Keenan Johnson
 8.31 PotatoesAreUs
 8.41 Keith Maben
 8.54 Bubbagrub
 8.66 CornerCutter
 8.92 ARandomCuber
 9.05 Ghost Cuber
 9.08 lwhitecuber
 9.32 Jami Viljanen
 9.78 Zman04
 9.81 mrjames113083
 9.87 Bertus
 10.01 tdm
 10.14 jancsi02
 10.39 PlayFun555
 10.42 Bogdan
 10.74 Mike Hughey
 10.93 [email protected]
 11.02 NoProblemCubing
 11.30 Lewis
 11.47 swankfukinc
 11.52 Schmizee
 11.66 Aaron
 11.79 kumato
 12.69 JL Cubing
 13.35 Mikael weiss
 14.09 Cooki348
 14.24 dschieses
 14.82 NathanaelCubes
 15.06 Hróar Hrólfsson
 15.09 GC1998
 15.57 MJCuber05
 15.84 hakatashi
 16.59 Dylan Swarts
 16.70 topppits
 18.68 Jacck
 18.80 BerserkFrog
 19.68 cuber3141592
 20.65 obelisk477
 21.01 MatsBergsten
 21.54 Glomnipotent
 22.18 V.Kochergin
 23.07 bugybunny
 25.46 SuperCheese
 25.75 Damen Gambit
 28.97 colegemuth
 35.92 nevinscph
*Kilominx*(25)

 22.61 bhoffman492
 24.08 cubeshepherd
 29.14 TheDubDubJr
 29.19 DGCubes
 32.16 Metallic Silver
 35.00 xyzzy
 35.13 OriginalUsername
 38.83 trav1
 44.51 Zac04attack
 46.49 Kit Clement
 47.04 Lewis
 49.42 colegemuth
 49.46 CornerCutter
 54.70 begiuli65
 55.65 MattP98
 58.90 NathanaelCubes
 59.10 swankfukinc
 1:04.27 mrjames113083
 1:06.23 cuber3141592
 1:07.64 Mike Hughey
 1:07.69 Luke Garrett
 1:08.53 Bertus
 1:13.46 abunickabhi
 2:08.64 GC1998
 DNF Burnsy101
*Mini Guildford*(17)

 4:46.84 DGCubes
 4:48.73 Zac04attack
 5:05.73 Aamirhaha
 5:14.91 OriginalUsername
 5:39.42 cubeshepherd
 5:48.14 Kit Clement
 6:55.13 OJ Cubing
 7:04.73 TipsterTrickster
 7:10.69 trav1
 7:16.76 BradenTheMagician
 7:20.36 ARandomCuber
 7:22.66 MattP98
 7:27.12 PotatoesAreUs
 7:57.19 CornerCutter
 8:43.93 tdm
 9:01.15 swankfukinc
 10:05.54 Mike Hughey

*Contest results*

 1195 cubeshepherd
 1183 Zac04attack
 1137 DGCubes
 1090 OriginalUsername
 1054 lejitcuber
 1035 TheDubDubJr
 1018 Shadowjockey
 1003 Kit Clement
 956 ichcubegern
 913 cuberkid10
 909 thecubingwizard
 907 jancsi02
 893 Luke Garrett
 866 tdm
 834 MattP98
 819 dat1asiandude
 815 abunickabhi
 811 Marcus Siu
 806 TommyC
 801 2017LAMB06
 780 BradenTheMagician
 767 AndreyChe
 759 asiahyoo1997
 759 Kevmin
 755 Aamirhaha
 751 sigalig
 747 WACWCA
 738 nevinscph
 731 Glomnipotent
 728 oskarinn
 694 asacuber
 687 AidanNoogie
 674 xyzzy
 667 CornerCutter
 665 leomannen
 652 MCuber
 648 OJ Cubing
 638 Leo Annett
 629 Keenan Johnson
 627 Pixaler
 617 Mike Hughey
 611 Willi
 601 obelisk477
 589 begiuli65
 576 ARandomCuber
 566 colegemuth
 559 trav1
 556 [email protected]
 553 swankfukinc
 551 G2013
 550 Bertus
 546 mrjames113083
 525 buzzteam4
 510 Bogdan
 504 Keith Maben
 497 TipsterTrickster
 494 speedcuber71
 489 Dylan Swarts
 484 AdrianCubing
 482 bhoffman492
 475 NathanaelCubes
 462 tolgakantarci
 458 leudcfa
 455 ComputerGuy365
 451 Cooki348
 447 Rubiksdude4144
 443 Zman04
 431 cuber3141592
 426 Lykos
 425 yghklvn
 417 Nitheesh
 409 Casper
 408 PotatoesAreUs
 394 PlayFun555
 393 EdubCubez
 383 John Kim
 381 Hero
 360 typeman5
 352 Jack Pfeifer
 351 JMHCubed
 351 [email protected]
 344 GC1998
 342 NoProblemCubing
 340 Jscuber
 339 NitronCubes
 337 Metallic Silver
 334 Jami Viljanen
 334 the super cuber
 330 Ghost Cuber
 322 tigermaxi
 315 CeeEhllCuber
 309 kumato
 308 MartinN13
 304 Bubbagrub
 295 Aaron
 290 whatshisbucket
 288 nms777
 286 lwhitecuber
 283 Andrew76112
 275 JustinTimeCuber
 274 MatsBergsten
 274 xpoes
 271 Lewis
 264 elimescube
 258 topppits
 257 Lachlan Stephens
 255 Jacck
 254 Damen Gambit
 253 Sixstringcal
 245 Burnsy101
 228 Deri Nata Wijaya
 224 NolanDoes2x2
 219 speedcube.insta
 215 Mikael weiss
 215 miasponseller
 214 Katiedavies3103
 202 hakatashi
 185 audiophile121
 183 The Blockhead
 177 GTregay
 173 Emir Yusuf
 173 pistuhilsunakjawa
 167 craccho
 165 SpartanSailor
 156 Bob_Ewell
 156 AriIsSleeping
 155 Keroma12
 148 Hróar Hrólfsson
 147 JL Cubing
 143 Ali161102
 135 oliviervlcube
 135 One Wheel
 121 VDel_234_
 120 Duncan Bannon
 117 ican97
 117 bugybunny
 116 Tx789
 109 dschieses
 108 Schmizee
 104 IanHamburg
 103 Ecuasamurai
 100 RobinCube
 87 Petri Krzywacki
 78 thunderbell cuber
 77 pinser
 75 dnguyen2204
 75 ricey
 71 muchacho
 71 Kedar shete
 62 Thom S.
 57 daniel lin
 57 Kris Gonnella
 56 awesomesoop27
 56 X cuber
 54 MJCuber05
 54 Lux
 51 V.Kochergin
 48 T1_M0
 46 jaysammey777
 42 Caleb
 41 SuperCheese
 38 xbrandationx
 38 kamilprzyb
 37 AdrianD
 36 Mark Boyanowski
 34 Sue Doenim
 33 CubingwithChris
 33 Thrasher989
 33 can
 27 WillyTheWizard
 19 BerserkFrog
 18 dhafin
 18 RyuKagamine
 16 CubingNewb
 13 arbivara
 12 Speed Demon
 12 peter1643
 8 Riccardo
 6 nathanbcrazy
 5 jaguarspeed.com
 4 Brayden Adams


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 3, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> Results for week 26: congrats to cubeshepherd, Zac04Attack and DGCubes
> 
> *2x2x2*(142)
> 
> ...


jesus christ, how long did it take for you to write that?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2018)

LightFlame_ said:


> jesus christ, how long did it take for you to write that?



I did not type it by hand . We have programs for collecting and calculating results.
It is still some manual work each week, but making this list now takes less than 15 minutes.


----------



## xyzzy (Jul 3, 2018)

MatsBergsten said:


> 22.04 EdubCubeez
> 
> 22.52 EdubCubez


…?

It looks like both of those usernames are "Evan Wright", with EdubCubeez being a new account that's only participated in 2018-26. Is this an impostor trying to be funny or someone doing the same scrambles twice?


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 3, 2018)

xyzzy said:


> …?
> 
> It looks like both of those usernames are "Evan Wright", with EdubCubeez being a new account that's only participated in 2018-26. Is this an impostor trying to be funny or someone doing the same scrambles twice?


Hmm, it's not the first time for him, the fifth I think. Thanks.


----------



## colegemuth (Jul 3, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> Mats told us in a previous post a number of weeks ago that it means rotating the cube.


Thanks for the response. That helps.


----------



## colegemuth (Jul 3, 2018)

Mike Hughey said:


> No, turning it exactly upside down in the x direction puts the pentagon on top in exactly the same orientation that it was to begin with, so you can still do an R.
> 
> For scrambling purposes, I found a way to drag my fingers across the surfaces so that there are 3 "shifts" that I can do that accomplish an x2. That way I can reliably do it every time without having to think about it much.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the responses. It helped.


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jul 4, 2018)

OK, if somewhat late, the Cubicle Gift Card Lottery, who will win the $15 prize?
182, no no, 181 contestants of that. We set the wheel spinning and it stops at 86.
I cannot see, it is a lot of light, like *Metallic Silver!!*

Congratulations!!


----------



## LightFlame_ (Jul 4, 2018)

oh.

i want one..


rip me


----------

